# Friday



## BORTZ (Mar 17, 2011)

[youtube]CD2LRROpph0[/youtube]

\/ Lyrics \/


Spoiler



(Yeah, Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ark)
Oo-ooh-ooh, hoo yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Seven a.m., waking up in the morning
Gotta be fresh, gotta go downstairs
Gotta have my bowl, gotta have cereal
Seein' everything, the time is goin'
Tickin' on and on, everybody's rushin'
Gotta get down to the bus stop
Gotta catch my bus, I see my friends (My friends)

Kickin' in the front seat
Sittin' in the back seat
Gotta make my mind up
Which seat can I take?

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend

Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin' forward to the weekend

7:45, we're drivin' on the highway
Cruisin' so fast, I want time to fly
Fun, fun, think about fun
You know what it is
I got this, you got this
My friend is by my right, ay
I got this, you got this
Now you know it

Kickin' in the front seat
Sittin' in the back seat
Gotta make my mind up
Which seat can I take?

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend

Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin' forward to the weekend

Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday
Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin')
We-we-we so excited
We so excited
We gonna have a ball today

Tomorrow is Saturday
And Sunday comes after ... wards
I don't want this weekend to end

Patrice Wilson, I guess

R-B, Rebecca Black
So chillin' in the front seat (In the front seat)
In the back seat (In the back seat)
I'm drivin', cruisin' (Yeah, yeah)
Fast lanes, switchin' lanes
Wit' a car up on my side (Woo!)
(C'mon) Passin' by is a school bus in front of me
Makes tick tock, tick tock, wanna scream
Check my time, it's Friday, it's a weekend
We gonna have fun, c'mon, c'mon, y'all

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend

Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin' forward to the weekend

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend

Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Partyin', partyin' (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin' forward to the weekend



Someone please explain pop culture to me. HOW is this popular?

1.The bus stop sign is comp'd in. If the awful font on the sign (thanks for pointing this out joe ligo) isnt the dead giveaway, then maybe the corkboard pole the sign is on might help you. Nevermind it moves the WRONG way was the camera zooms in on Rebecca. 
2. Im all excited to see her get on the bus and then her "frand" with a convertable drives up and debates where to sit. somehow she misses the fact that standard cars seat 5 people (legally) and the only seat left is logically the one in the back middle, next the the kid with the priceless expression at :38. His expression ALMOST makes up for the fact she never gets on the BUS.
3.What kinda of "partying" do middle schoolers do?
4.The green screen at 1:11 is completely inexcusable. first of all the street lamps do not demish with size, they simply follow a straight, diagonal path BEHIND HER. Second, when they zoom in on her face the moon of all things, gets bigger? What on earth is going on there?
Also on a related note, im glad they dont end up recking the car. sheesh. 
5. So the girl on the left? Shes not a friend? ahem sorry, "frand".
6. It looks like by the time she gets to the party on friday its way past her bed time lol
7.From 2:05 to 2:31 we have a special effects show that might give you a seizure if you arent careful, and if that isnt enough he metally crippling lyrics might. 
8. I have no words about the 30+ year old man who is coming to pick her up.

Closing comments: Ive never heard a robot talk about fun and partying so much. At least a robot could have had more inspired lyrics if not more personality.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh god...

She sounds like Fran Drescher's droppings.

And the rhyming makes Insane Clown Posse sound good.

Music nowadays is anything with the same electronic beat in the background and a chorus that repeats the same set of words over and over again.


----------



## Jax (Mar 17, 2011)

It's popular because it's god awful!

That's how stuff works these days.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 17, 2011)

Im pretty sure i can feel my IQ dropping when i read the lyrics.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

Just checked the bus stop sign, couldn't really see the fake untill the last second...
it moves!!!
IT MOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And at the greenscreen scenes, at the close-up, you can clearly see a greenscreen was used, because the blonde's hairs have a green outline

Thanks for pointing it out.
worst clip ever.
BUT!
The quality matches the song.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG Best song eva!!!1111!!! 

Seriously though, she sounds like a fucking robot at some parts... As much as I hate Justin Bieber, if I had to choose between him or this robot to listen to music, it would have to be JB


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 17, 2011)

I love this song. Its just so bad its unreal.
This song is not popular, its gotten no radio airtime (to my knowledge). Its just gone viral through its sheer awesomeness. Check out the rest of the vids on that account. Its hilarious.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow....
I bet it took her 5-10 minutes to come up with those lyrics.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 17, 2011)

[youtube]jNmjqDGnQvI[/youtube]

My friend showed me this. At 1:38 some dude coughs. Read it in the comments and it's absolutely true. But it's worse than Friday and the production values are shitty. I'm pretty sure I could make a better sounding song on my iPad. And I don't even have an iPad.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> [youtube]jNmjqDGnQvI[/youtube]
> 
> My friend showed me this. At 1:38 some dude coughs. Read it in the comments and it's absolutely true. But it's worse than Friday and the production values are shitty. I'm pretty sure I could make a better sounding song on my iPad. And I don't even have an iPad.




i thought friday was terrible... that was just awful. worse than kesha.


----------



## windwakr (Mar 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> [youtube]jNmjqDGnQvI[/youtube]
> 
> My friend showed me this. At 1:38 some dude coughs. Read it in the comments and it's absolutely true. But it's worse than Friday and the production values are shitty. I'm pretty sure I could make a better sounding song on my iPad. And I don't even have an iPad.



That song right there is fake, it's not by her.
Notice the missing "c" in the video title, and on iTunes.

Fake one, linked by video:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/rebeca-black/id426769029

Real:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/rebecca-black/id426285675




But anyways, both songs are absolutely horrible(especially the music video), why do people need to post them everywhere? Every place I go online has people discussing them, it's so annoying.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Also...
http://rebeccaxoblack.tumblr.com/post/3905...k-someone-could


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 18, 2011)

so bad its bad..

Edit: 
If only we could get that one guy (somehting-man18?) to post in this thread there would be a whole lot of BM in here.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 18, 2011)

I seriously laugh out loud everytime I see/hear this... 

Btw, I think her producer is a genius.

1. Make a song with catchy tune but terrible lyrics.
2. Video goes viral. Free publicity!
3. ????
4. Profit!!!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 18, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wow....
> I bet it took her 5-10 minutes to come up with those lyrics.



more like 2 

- she isn't even physically attractive. 

also:


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

vid on first post is blocked. copyright claim by trizzy66.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Really? it still works for me. I wonder if its something to do with your country?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Really? it still works for me. I wonder if its something to do with your country?


maybe.


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 18, 2011)

ok so

my first time watching this was earlier thursday, where i thoroughly saddened at the lyrics, the girl, the song, the video, the pretty much everything.

Just now, i skipped to the part where she says her friend is on her right, listened 5 more seconds until she said kickin in the front seat, then, i shit you not, my head began to tingle in a most unpleasant way, and i had to pause the video and scream out loud to make it go away. 

like actually? wtf is this shit

EDIT: OMFG 5 MIN LATER AND MY HEAD STILL WANTS TO EXPLODE FROM JUST THINKING ABOUT IT.


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2011)

Notice how she doesn't actually mention a car in the song, meaning the "friends" she "sees" are on the aforementioned bus. And notice how the only options are a front seat and a back seat, meaning the bus only has two rows of seats. Meaning, little Rebecca rides the short bus to school. 

...which would explain the intelligence level of the lyrics. 




Spoiler



PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, TODAY IS FRIDAY TOMORROW IS SATURDAY AND THEN COMES SUNDAY NOW I KNOW MY ABCS WON'T YOU COME AND PA-AR-TEE, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, PARTYIN PARTYIN YEAH, FUN FUN FUN FUN, KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN KICKIN,


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2011)

That's exactly it. It's only become popular _because_ it's so terribly awful. Vogon poetry sounds like an angelic chorus by comparison.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL she just got mentioned on tv. and they agree. she's terrible. 

i kinda wonder how she feels?


----------



## Raiser (Mar 18, 2011)

Pop is popular, but this song.. it's just garbage. Say what you want, there is the occasional pop song with a meaningful tune / lyrics to it although kind of rare nowadays.

Her voice is utter shit, and the auto-tune makes it worse. The lyrics are terrible (as well as the whole point of the song).


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

^damn spoiler. i closed it as soon as i saw what's inside.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 18, 2011)

I honestly feel bad for her "friend" sitting on the left


----------



## windwakr (Mar 18, 2011)

Official remix:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agoapiToLAM[/youtube]


lol


----------



## Defiance (Mar 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is Saturday
> And Sunday comes after ... wards



Wow.. Genius!  High levels of sophistication in this kind of music!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> *post*
> 
> QUOTE(Maz7006 @ Mar 18 2011, 08:19 AM) *post*



I laughed so hard that I began to cry.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 18, 2011)

This is me:



Spoiler



OMFGWHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYMYHEADOHJESUSFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK


----------



## Satangel (Mar 18, 2011)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I seriously laugh out loud everytime I see/hear this...
> 
> Btw, I think her producer is a genius.
> 
> ...



So true, the more we talk about it the happier the produces get. So we better stop it right now, it's crap and I'd rather listen to Justin Bieber than this shit.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

can't stop laughing out loud


			
				Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT FACE DATS POPPING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DAT FACE!!!!!!!


----------



## Marauding (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ReCtipPac[/youtube]


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dear Rebecca Black,



Spoiler



[youtube]rp_IFSBIak4[/youtube]



That is all.

But seriously, to me this represents the degeneration of society as a whole. We live in a time where talent is no longer truly appreciated, it's all about image (normally jail bait) and gimmicks. It's pathetic. I feel ripped off. Look at what my dad had when he was growing up. The Beatles. The Stones. Iron Maiden. KISS. The Who. 

What does our generation get? The Pussycat Dolls, this god awful raping of our ear canals and the Crazy Frog desecrating Axel F. 

Face facts, people. We got fuckin' hosed.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

True.
Today's - 'pop' - music is just random noise and unhearable full-edited gnome vocals


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 18, 2011)

Ohh. THIS song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was first exposed to this horrid abomination of a musical bowel movement on the way to school today, when a buddy of mine insisted on looping the song in the CD player perpetually. With each passing second, I could feel my brain cells dying a slow, painful death, and my sanity whittling to nothing. By the time we arrived, we had listened to the song five times in a row, and I walked into my first period class in a severely broken state. 

And the worst part? The song LINGERS. it nefariously clings fast to your brain, and refuses to let go. I found myself humming and whistling the malevolent, virulent anthem of antipathy throughout my day. I just want it out of my head!


----------



## Gnargle (Mar 18, 2011)

Song of the year.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Song of the year.


I wish i could "like" posts. 
anyways. 
+1 to you sir.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 18, 2011)

The song sucks. You can't deny that. But I do think the treatment of Rebecca Black herself is harsh.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 18, 2011)

This line is amazing:
"Tomorrow is saturday, and sunday comes' afterwards"

No, No! You can't be serious, sunday comes *after* saturday? What kind of world do we live in?


----------



## m33st4 (Mar 19, 2011)

This song sucks, I don't know why its popular. The lyrics suck, shes ugly as hell, and apparently the record label that she sings for is like for rich kids with no talent...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

m33st4 said:
			
		

> *This song sucks*, I don't know why its popular. The lyrics suck, shes ugly as hell, and apparently the record label that she sings for is like for rich kids with no talent...


bolded part is the reason. really.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 19, 2011)

And here I was thinking Justin Bieber made the most monotonous and sucky musci in the world 
EDIT:


			
				m33st4 said:
			
		

> *This song sucks*, I don't know why its popular. The lyrics suck, shes ugly as hell, and apparently the record label that she sings for is like for rich kids with no talent...


Does she sing for Disney?


----------



## Raiser (Mar 19, 2011)

becat said:
			
		

> The song sucks. You can't deny that. But I do think the treatment of Rebecca Black herself is harsh.


True. But the thing is: if people (a majority of) don't like your singing (including several news peoplez), maybe you should just stop singing.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 19, 2011)

Eww... I hate that song...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 22, 2011)

I almost teared up from laughter from the whole thing.

EDIT: It looks like it was hashed together in 2hrs.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Eww... I hate that song...



how about THIS version :
[youtube]7QrPMnHq4ck[/youtube]

this made me realize that what's wrong is the singer, not the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel like I wanna play this vid or hear her sing every Friday!!


----------



## Jax (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you guys seen the best cover yet?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Mar 22, 2011)

^ that's the most funniest thing I've seen so far this week


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen the best cover yet?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c[/youtube]


some one posted that on my facebook. Im pretty sure that one of the better heavy metal covers ive ever seen. Most of them are poorly recoreded but i think this one was pretty well done.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2011)

And you know the scary part? This isn't even that bad. It could be worse. 



Spoiler



[title: So much worse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]4dbU2f90OAw[/youtube]

Impossible Hell Death Insanity mode: watch the entire video. _With sound_.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen the best cover yet?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c[/youtube]


This brings PARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTYIN' to a new level!


Spoiler



PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWTYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ByteMunch (Mar 22, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> And you know the scary part? This isn't even that bad. It could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I get an acievement? My brain just melted.
asduyfgivh  sdafl;lk,f


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thankfully I'm off work this Friday so we can go at least one week without the boss making the inevitable choice for the sound system that causes me to flip out on shop floor and beat the customers to death with a can of shoe cleaning spray.

Not looking forward to next week.

ALSO: Go to knowyourmeme.com and search for this. There's a .gif of the awkward dancing girl on there and some genius has photoshopped in an accordion and stereotypical French 'tache.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 23, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



best. cover. ever.

also, whoever made that kind of sounds like see you next tuesday, which isnt a bad thing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> And you know the scary part? This isn't even that bad. It could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ughh...
I mean...UGH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that nearly killed me.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm on the half, haven't puked yet.

Edit:
2/3.
I can't continue due to stomach ache


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 23, 2011)

[youtube]zzfQwXEqYaI[/youtube]
I love it. The final part is so funny.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

YES!!! i survived veho's vid...barely.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I think that nearly killed me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. Here's, have something a little easier on the eyes (but possibly a little _harder_ on some other body parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ): a parody on Friday, sung by a cute girl with _huge_... eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrRiwA6MaY0[/youtube] 

See, you can't say nothing good came of that Friday song


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 23, 2011)

Those complaining about Justin Beiber would be interested to know that (I guess her producers) approached Beiber about doing a duet, and The Beib turned them down...emphatically. Good for him. The little weasel has some dignity left.

Plus, dunno if this was posted at all, but it's a palate cleanser:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnnNQscB7bE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> but it's a palate cleanser


Not a very good one; it's only marginally less stupid than the original, if at all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Doesn't really make the bad taste go away.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 25, 2011)

[youtube]1GaKaGwch0U[/youtube]

hehe its friday guise


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 25, 2011)

Did anyone see Charlie Brooker on 'Ten O'Clock News' last night? The satirical one on channel 4, that is, not the actual ten o'clock news. Laying in to the people that pick on her. But then ended by saying she pretty much deserves it for having such an annoying voice.

Incidentally, I checked in with work today to let them know finishing that SKU thing is impossible without breaking my netbook, and they have that god forsaken song on the sound system. I'm hoping it's just for Fridays. 'Cause I don't work Fridays. Otherwise I may have to go a little bit mental and beat them over the head with a deep fried squirrel. Then take a 3D photo of the carnage.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 25, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Did anyone see Charlie Brooker on 'Ten O'Clock News' last night? The satirical one on channel 4, that is, not the actual ten o'clock news. Laying in to the people that pick on her. But then ended by saying she pretty much deserves it for having such an annoying voice.
> 
> Incidentally, I checked in with work today to let them know finishing that SKU thing is impossible without breaking my netbook, and they have that god forsaken song on the sound system. I'm hoping it's just for Fridays. 'Cause I don't work Fridays. Otherwise I may have to go a little bit mental and beat them over the head with a deep fried squirrel. Then take a 3D photo of the carnage.



aww no I was gonna watch tonight


----------



## Raika (Mar 25, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> [youtube]1GaKaGwch0U[/youtube]
> 
> hehe its friday guise


Mind=Blown


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 25, 2011)

For everyone saying that pop culture has gone bad because you watched this video, note that A LOT of people hate it. A lot.

And damn, this thing is shit. Rebecca Black kills brain cells.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 2, 2011)

Stephen Colbert won guys:
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/vi...ts-4111/1317553

Best rendition of Friday ever.

For anybody that watches it, did you/can you scan the QR code being displayed? I'm curious as to what it is. :3


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 2, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> [youtube]zzfQwXEqYaI[/youtube]
> I love it. The final part is so funny.


MY HAND IS A DOLPHIN!
This is the best version of the song.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 4, 2011)

O_O... I had enough with this. I'm gonna fully ignore this thread since I don't wanna see Rebecca Black's face ever again.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol, i heard the accoustic version yesterday without auto-tune.. and i was like WTF-BOOOOM! in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But seriously.. she doesnt look 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you start a topic in the EoF? because that's what I think you should've done.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 4, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Can you start a topic in the EoF? because that's what I think you should've done.


Well its "MUSIC".
People are allowed to express their opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But I guess this song caused a lot of.. "critics" lol.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate Friday by Rebecca Black so much. But it's composer says that we shouldn't blame Rebecca Black because of the song, because she only sings it.

_Kickin' in the front seat
Sittin' in the back seat
Gotta make my mind up
Which seat can I take?_

This part of the lyrics made me confuse.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon, this isn't "MUSIC" and you know it. Music isn't supposed to make you die a little inside.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 4, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the music industry decided to call this 'music'...and it's a very bad news for us.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's music, but by the way this thread is progressing, this may end up in EoF.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 4, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's music. Wether it's terrble or not doesn't change the fact that it has the qualities a song has.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not allowed into work on Fridays any more because I told my boss that if head office decides to put this on for a joke, I'll burn the place to the ground. So they figured it'd be better just to give me Fridays off to be on the safe side.

So enjoy your time at school, Ms Black. I'm gonna be sat back eating cookies, debating exactly how you should die. Right now I'm leaning towards something like this.



Spoiler



[youtube]HY-03vYYAjA[/youtube]


----------



## HaniKazmi (Apr 4, 2011)

We had a 2 hour schooltrip today. My class decided to blast this out on full. Both ways.

I think I'll go drown myself now.


----------



## Ace (Apr 4, 2011)

[youtube]zzfQwXEqYaI[/youtube]
This video deserves a mention. The song itself is a terrifying huge nail in the coffin of popular music, but it certainly has given a comedic spark which is simply impossible to ignore. I find the parodies, and the amount of joking around with the song is ridiculously hilarious. Although as it stands, it's the music that matters, and here, there's complete disregard. We might actually need to fragment singers and players into celebrities/artists and musicians/composers, just because of the increasing difference between them. I'm glad and proud to say I'm a musician, and not an artist. Now lets ask if JB or RB is....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 5, 2011)

Stephen Colbert did the best....cover(?) of this song ever. Brock's Dub is the best parody of all of the parodies versions out there.

Also, Rebecca Black doesn't look 13. I was like "lolwut?" when I learned that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2011)

The QR code is a link to a bonus video, by the way.



			
				SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Those complaining about Justin Beiber would be interested to know that (I guess her producers) approached Beiber about doing a duet, and The Beib turned them down...emphatically. Good for him. The little weasel has some dignity left.


I'd have actually loved to see him turn them down.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> alphenor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I don't want this thread to end up in the EoF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This video's better than Friday.
[youtube]1GaKaGwch0U[/youtube]


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 5, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed into work on Fridays any more because I told my boss that if head office decides to put this on for a joke, I'll burn the place to the ground. So they figured it'd be better just to give me Fridays off to be on the safe side.
> 
> So enjoy your time at school, Ms Black. I'm gonna be sat back eating cookies, debating exactly how you should die. Right now I'm leaning towards something like this.
> 
> ...


Wow, you just gave me sauce of something I have last seen 2 years ago, sauceless.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 6, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


New timezone discovered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
You must be living GMT+48? lol

Anyway, I just bought that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just for the lulz.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL dont worry dont like this song at all. So EoF is fine with me.


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2011)

Meh, it's just too deep for you people. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o3WgkVbZys[/youtube]



Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 8, 2011)

The song fucking sucks. I know. But can everyone please stop saying she should die? She fucking 13 for chrissakes, cut her some slack. She cried when everyone said that she should die, so give the girl a break.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The song fucking sucks. I know. But can everyone please stop saying she should die? She fucking 13 for chrissakes, cut her some slack. She cried when everyone said that she should die, so give the girl a break.


She didn't make the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we shouldn't blame her. I agree with you KB, Rebecca's just 13 and she didn't deserve to die yet. Let's give her a chance to live a good life, shall we?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 10, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. She just needs to have her throat ripped out and her mouth sewn shut and then superglued, just in case. Okay, okay, that's going overboard, but I hear she's supposedly making a new song [???] apparently "without autotune" and that might just change your minds. Chill.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 10, 2011)

The most awesome thing about this song is how un-fun sounding the word 'fun' sounds.
Also:

[youtube]pi00ykRg_5c[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Apr 14, 2011)

she's 13?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> she's 13?



Yep. And I didn't know that before, but regardless, still think she's fairly attractive. I'm only 17, so it isn't _that_ creepy....yet.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> she's 13?



Yeah. I was pretty surprised too. She looks like an adult.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> she's 13?


Yeah. She's too young and I'm older than her.


----------

